# getting ready for round #2....knotty pine ceiling



## ScotO (Sep 13, 2012)

Been slaving away at quite a few things the past couple weeks since I started the ceiling in my two-part living room.  Finally got the structural beam "boxed in" for the faux barnwood beam, will insulate that this evening and get the ceiling started on that side this weekend.  I'm really looking forward for this damm ceiling to be done!  
Pic of the roof rafters that were converted to scissor trusses, and a couple of pics of the faux barnwood beam framework ..


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 13, 2012)

wow, Scotty, this is a hell of a job.  for a DIY project, you are doing great.  i can't even imagine how sick of it you must be but it's already looking great.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks V.  Yeah, I'm definitely sick of it.  The wife and I knew what we were getting into when we started this total house overhaul 6 years ago, but the details change along the way, you end up adding things here and there, bouts of burnout........not to mention the full-time job, the tree work I do as a side job, three kids that we want to spend time with.  It just gets flat out overwhelming.   But the finish line is in sight, so I'm gonna plug away and hopefully have it done (at least USEABLE) for Thanksgiving.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 13, 2012)

To think you haven't lost your temper at me once. Well, not on here anyway.
That's quite the project. I don't envy you at all.
Keep pluggin' away, you'll git er dun.
Will you do the faux beam first? Sorry, but that word just cracks me up. Faux. Faux sho'.
Whatever you do, keep the pics coming.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks V. Yeah, I'm definitely sick of it. The wife and I knew what we were getting into when we started this total house overhaul 6 years ago, but the details change along the way, you end up adding things here and there, bouts of burnout........not to mention the full-time job, the tree work I do as a side job, three kids that we want to spend time with. It just gets flat out overwhelming. But the finish line is in sight, so I'm gonna plug away and hopefully have it done (at least USEABLE) for Thanksgiving.


 
Sounds like you're doing it the right way . . . my wife and I have renovated the house . . . and are still working on it . . . a bit at a time. At times we're working pretty much straight out on every weekend and most weeknights . . . and then at times we just take a break from things.

At this point, like you, we're getting close to finishing up most of the big projects -- leaving just the many, many small projects that come with owning a home.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> At this point, like you, we're getting close to finishing up most of the big projects -- leaving just the many, many small projects that come with owning a home.



That's exactly where we are at too, Jake.  I've already succomed to the fact that when you own an older home, you'll never be "finished" working on it....


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> To think you haven't lost your temper at me once. Well, not on here anyway.


Naw, I enjoy the stabbing.  Dear wifey already has me "bled out"!



PapaDave said:


> Will you do the faux beam first? Sorry, but that word just cracks me up. Faux. Faux sho'.
> Whatever you do, keep the pics coming.


You're right, PD.....it is a funny word, but it sounds a little classier than "fake" beam....lol..  There actually IS a real beam above it, but I had to make framework for the barnwood to mount to.  I'll do the beam when I get the ceiling done, don't worry......I'll post plenty o' pics for ya!


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm like'n what I am see'in.  That should be super sharp when finished.  I love the warmth that interior wood brings to a home.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the knotty pine. Here is a little bit of ours from last year.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Love the knotty pine. Here is a little bit of ours from last year.
> 
> View attachment 73901
> View attachment 73902


 That looks fantastic, Sav!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 14, 2012)

Real nice Dennis.
Is that pass through shelving?
Part of the addition?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 15, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Real nice Dennis.
> Is that pass through shelving?
> Part of the addition?


 
Yes. Wife really wanted that. I really didn't but gave in. It is working out okay.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Yes. Wife really wanted that. I really didn't but gave in. It is working out okay.


Sav, in the married world I'm a relative pup compared to you and your Mrs. (we've been married a measly 15 years), but you know what they say (and it holds true through the millenia) "If mum ain't happy, AIN'T NOBODY HAPPY!" And Like I said earlier, I love it.  Looks fantastic.  I'd probably have a couch in that room and be nappin' there all the time.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 15, 2012)

Well Scott, it is not far from the stove! Favorite place in the house.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 18, 2012)

Scott, that's looking good!! You will be proud I'm sure when it's all done. I know the feeling of the never ending project, I never thought I would finish the "game room" addition on our place but now I appreciate the compliments when friends are over to shoot a few racks of 8 ball.


----------



## shmodaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Holy cow!! That will look awesome when its done scotty!   How I wish I had just 1/4 the construction / remodeling  skill some of you have! 

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 20, 2012)

Scotty, have you had any time to work on this?
Just hoping you're still kickin' azz and takin' names. TG is getting closer.


----------



## coaly (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll be doing the same in this log cabin I just bought.

This place was built in 1972, and NEVER finished. I will be cutting a ridge vent and shingling first, then insulate the rafter spaces with air troughs for vent space above the insulation. I like to add strips ACROSS the rafters and put sheets of silver backed foam board on the studs tightly between the added strips. I'll attach the tounge and grove finished ceiling boards WITH the rafters in a vertical pattern instead of ACROSS the rafters.  I like the taller appearance it gives a cathedral type ceiling.
   This log home was brought from north of the Artic Circle from Finland, so I'm keeping it original the way they are built there with only 6 foot doorways and low windows since the sun never gets very high on the horizon. It will be a while to start the ceiling. The entire home is full of building materials and logs from building 5 other homes like in here in the states. "Full" of building materials is an understatement. 700 plus sheets of plywood in the basement stacked to the floor joists saved the floor from colapse for 36 years ! Had to stabilize the building before I could start unloading it. Below is one of 3 stacks of plywood I jacked the beams back up with. The posts will stay after unloading the floor above. Ceiling will be next spring.


----------



## shmodaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoa.......

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally making some progress on the second stage of my knotty pine ceiling.  Got the beam framework complete, finished framing the open gable in the loft end, got all the electrical roughed in, an insulated the truss gussets and beam. Also made struts for each truss to add rigidity to each rafter.  Should have most of the insulation done by Saturday afternoon, barring any other unforeseen circumstances......


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

coaly said:


> I'll be doing the same in this log cabin I just bought.
> 
> This place was built in 1972, and NEVER finished.


cant wait to see pics as you progress the project, Coaly!   That'll be an awesome cabin when you get it done!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 27, 2012)

There's enough "gusset" material in there that I could build cabinet carcases for my kitchen, AND laundry, AND bathroom.
Maybe the shop too.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> There's enough "gusset" material in there that I could build cabinet carcases for my kitchen, AND laundry, AND bathroom.
> Maybe the shop too.


 I didn't have access to gang nails (like the ones they use to build trusses).  I priced some of those gang nails on the internet and almost threw up!  They aint cheap.  Anyway, since I basically built a truss ouf of every original rafter on both ceilings, I went the extra step and built those gussets.......they are glued and nailed with 8D nails......the OVERKILL WAY!  They also helped me level out the ceiling to near perfect, which without those gussets it would have had a couple of nice waves in it.  Tonight I'll be swimming in insulation.......I just cannot WAIT to be out there in an hour or so......


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 27, 2012)

Done with the insulation for the day yet?
My brother got some of the new non-itchy stuff for his garage recently. I helped a bit, and didn't notice a problem. Nice.
Just think, in a couple months, you'll be stuffing your face with turkey and looking at all the work done.
Ahhhh.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Just think, in a couple months, you'll be stuffing your face with turkey and looking at all the work done.
> Ahhhh.



I sure hope your right, Dave!!  If not, I'll have a rolling pin sticking out the side of my head!!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 27, 2012)

Just look on the bright side. That'll give you someplace to hang your hammer.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 28, 2012)

The gussets are a good thing, Always remember...Structure Structure Structure!  Looking good Scotty!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 10, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Done with the insulation for the day yet?
> My brother got some of the new non-itchy stuff for his garage recently. I helped a bit, and didn't notice a problem. Nice.
> Just think, in a couple months, you'll be stuffing your face with turkey and looking at all the work done.
> Ahhhh.



OK, papadave.  We finally made more progress on the ceiling.  I got both layers of insulation in the past weeks and a half, and got the vapor barrier up tonight along with a good start on the tongue and groove.  Sadly, I'm going to be short on wood (never had that problem before!), so I'll have.to get some more on Saturday morning .  Some more pics......


----------



## infinitymike (Oct 11, 2012)

Good work brother

I've been a framing contractor for 22 yrs and done a lot of GC work over the past 10 yrs and I feel your pain with it taking 6yrs. 
I build everyone elses dream house and my house is the last one to get touched. I have projects half finished for years. 
Like they say the shoemakers kids have no shoes. 
Keep plugging away.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 11, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Good work brother
> 
> I've been a framing contractor for 22 yrs and done a lot of GC work over the past 10 yrs and I feel your pain with it taking 6yrs.
> I build everyone elses dream house and my house is the last one to get touched. I have projects half finished for years.
> ...


Thanks Mike!   You're right, our stuff is always last to get done.  Well I've been promising her this would get finished and I want to keep that promise, so I'm burning the midnight wood (I refuse to use oil!) and staying with it til I get it finished.  I probably won't get all he trim and details done before Christmas,  but it'll be close and at least useable by then.

I'll keep pics of the progress coming.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I probably won't get all he trim and details done before Christmas, but it'll be close and at least useable by then.


What happened to the turkey day deadline? hehehe
Man, nice job. I've seen a lot of rough construction, but you obviously care about what you're doing.



Scotty Overkill said:


> Sadly, I'm going to be short on wood (never had that problem before!)


You're getting older,....it happens. I'm laughing WITH you, blah, blah, blah.
I was wondering when I'd see some pics, since you've been sidetracked so much recently.
I don't hate much, but insulation would have to rank right up there.


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

Scotty - that is looking dang sweet.  I like the way you work and put in the extra effort. (from one overkill dude to the next ).  Do it well, do it once.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys......the Thanksgiving deadline is still there.  That's pretty much when we start our Christmas season on thanksgiving weekend.  We decorate for Christmas waaaaay early, great memories for the kids that way, and by the time Christmas is.over were thoroughly tired.of the tree!


----------



## shmodaddy (Oct 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Sadly, I'm going to be short on wood (never had that problem before!), so I'll have.to get some more on Saturday morning . /quote]
> 
> Heh heh..... morning wood......heh heh
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpony (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Scotty,
looking good, all projects here are shut down til after Halloween
thats our big holiday, turn the house into the Haunt on the Hill
will post pics as it progresses
made a bunch of pizzas last week, will post them soon also.


----------



## woodgeek (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome back Iron!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 11, 2012)

ironpony said:


> Hey Scotty,
> looking good, all projects here are shut down til after Halloween
> thats our big holiday, turn the house into the Haunt on the Hill
> will post pics as it progresses
> made a bunch of pizzas last week, will post them soon also.


glad to see you back, IP!  Good to hear you fired some pizzas, I'd love to see pics of that AND the haunted house!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2012)

What a great idea, IP....scare the crap outta' the kids, then feed 'em pizza.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> What a great idea, IP....scare the crap outta' the kids, then feed 'em pizza.


Make sure you scare the crap out of them first, sell the pizza on the way out the back door.   They'll be hungrier that way!


----------



## ironpony (Oct 11, 2012)

have not had a trick or treater in the last six years..........wonder why????
maybe the hearse with the corpse in the back
or Michael Myers roaming the woods
hitch hiking ghost possibly


----------



## ironpony (Oct 11, 2012)

hearse with pall bearer


last trick or treater we had

ok back to original thread


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> How I wish I had just 1/4 the construction / remodeling  skill some of you have! !



Be careful what you wish for.  Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## btuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I sure hope your right, Dave!! If not, I'll have a rolling pin sticking out the side of my head!!


You're looking at it all wrong.   As long as it's not finished, she CAN'T kill you.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 14, 2012)

btuser said:


> You're looking at it all wrong. As long as it's not finished, she CAN'T kill you.


 That's what's kept me alive the past 6 years, btuser...........kinda like a "stay of execution, if you will.....

We knew this project (huge addition and total remodel) would take 6 to 7 years, and we're right on par with that goal.  With a full time job (and part-time tree removal work) I do the work when I can. Thanks to being sidetracked with hidden obstacles in our project and helping friends and relatives with THEIR projects (going up to my buddy's place this morning to do a woodstove/class A pipe install) and even burnout.....sometimes you have to walk away for a while, too.

I've been promising her that this would be done by Christmas....

Just haven't said which Christmas........


----------



## ironpony (Oct 16, 2012)

spoken like a true contractor,
should be done by Christmas (2014) hehe
you could always start another small project to distract her.............


----------



## ScotO (Oct 16, 2012)

ironpony said:


> you could always start another small project to distract her.............


I've worn that one out, IP!  You should see the look she gives me when she hears a chainsaw fire up in the backyard.  Not good......

Boy, if looks could kill!


----------



## ScotO (Oct 17, 2012)

The biggest part of the ceiling is done, we'll be finishing up the rest of it tonight.  Then I'll get a measurement on for the millwork pieces that will go in the peak of both ceilings tonight when we finish up, and order them for Saturday.  Starting to look like something in there!!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 17, 2012)

I've said it before...I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 17, 2012)

scott - that is looking real nice, that is a greast project.  its coming out great.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 17, 2012)

f3cbboy said:


> scott - that is looking real nice, that is a greast project.  its coming out great.


Thanks!  Its the first time I've ever done a T&G ceiling, I really like the way its coming out.  Really makes the room look cozy.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great Scott and your living room might be the safest place to be if they ever drop the big one


----------



## ScotO (Oct 17, 2012)

We finished up the T&G just about a half hour ago........will do the millwork pieces later this weekend if the woodshop can have them ready for me by Saturday.  Gonna do a big clean-out of that room the next several days, get the electrical up and running, and finish insulating a couple of open studs in the walls (left them open for some wiring that needed finished), will stain the ceilings this weekend also.  
Busy, busy busy!!


----------



## btuser (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a weird feeling when you close up the walls.   With just the insulation the room is so quiet, but once the walls go up it gets loud.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 17, 2012)

btuser said:


> It's a weird feeling when you close up the walls. With just the insulation the room is so quiet, but once the walls go up it gets loud.


 Had the MP3 player cranking in there, and when you step outside you cannot hear it at all anymore......yes, that insulation really dampens sound out!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks good Scotty, sure will be nice once everything is done.

zap


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2012)

My sister-in-law used to always say "that makes me tired just looking at it". It was usually a project I was doing that she would be commenting on. Well, now it's my turn. Scotty, that makes me glad that you are doing this and not me. I need to take a rest just looking at all you've accomplished. Lookin' good dude.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 18, 2012)

looks great, we had done one very similiar in a million dollar olde english style hunting lodge. instead of staining it we cleared it with a tint of color in the clear. along with the natural color change from aging it looked great when done, it will also save a step. the problem with something that big and staining is color variations, and overlaps from when you have to move scaffolding. working by yourself will make it tough to avoid. I have some pics if I can find them and scan them I will, back when we still used film in cameras.

Tuscany plaster on the walls, a few elk horn chandiliers and large random slate floor you will be over in England................
If you lived here I could see us building some crazy stuff


----------

